# A Belgian psychiatric hospital ***IMAGE INTENSIVE***



## TeeJF (Jul 25, 2012)

*We dropped by this great little place on the way to our Maginot Line explores last week. It's an odd site because quite a lot of it is still active, albeit as nothing to do with psychiatric care any longer. From research it appears that there is now only one ward pavilion on the site that is still active, all the rest stand empty and mouldering, or have been rented out to small businesses etc. It was not clear from casual inspection but I think some of the smaller buildings have been converted into domestic housing too.

I'm not going into much detail on the place because it would be far to easy to work out what and where it is, so apologies for the somewhat cursory history.*

*Point to note, and I've added this retrospectively which frankly is inexcusable - so a huge apology for my lack of manners - to the peeps who helped make this possible for us to explore a HUGE THANK YOU - you know who you are! *

*The photographs...​*



_* The buildings are all a lovely orangey red brick with yellow brick embellishments. *_










_* Each ward 'pavilion' appears to have been for one specific gender or age group. Clearly this was for geriatric patients. *_









_* A day room within the geriatric pavilion. *_









_*Old furniture has been stock piled in this building and then moved around by 'visitors'. *_









_* Evidence that the building may have a junkie infestation? *_









_* Shameless self portrait! *_









_* One of many bathrooms on the ground floor. *_









_* An interesting mix - ether, castor oil, one unknown and a 'dopamine antagonist'. *_









_* Dear oh dear! *_









_* The last patient left his or her shoes by the side of the bed. *_









_* Soft toys appear to be a common sight in elderly care institutions. *_









_* Ready to go? *_









_* Belgian stair porn! *_









_* A very wet day! *_









_* Religious iconography. *_









_* Time for the next building methinx! *_









_*Despite the literal translation being 'kinietic' it's not clear what it means in this situation. *_









_* Stained glass is everywhere on this site. *_









_* Time to get your ironing done... *_









_* An ancient word processor? *_









_* Evidence that this pavilion was used for child care. *_









_* And here's one of the big kids... *_









_* Chair! *_









_* Almost but not quite art deco. *_









_* Abandoned at the foot of the stairs. *_









_* Linen trolley. *_









_* Colourful bible stories for the children. *_









_* We call this picture 'The Throne Room'... *_









_* Back lit curtains give a crazy mess of colour to the room. *_









_* Yet more stained glass. *_









_* Ha ha! You had us going there for a moment! *_









_* Is this chair for a severely disabled child in view of the shaped back support? *_









_*If music be the fruit of life I'll have a banana... *_









_* I wonder what's beyond that ever so inviting door? *_









_* OK... *_









_* Time to go... *_






​
*And that's all for now folks. Hope you enjoyed the pix. Thanks for looking.​*


----------



## Priority 7 (Jul 25, 2012)

Superb T & T lovely images and a really nice looking explore...


----------



## perjury saint (Jul 25, 2012)

*Bloody hell! VERY nice that!! Its got the lot eh!!
Crackin pics...*


----------



## flyboys90 (Jul 25, 2012)

Some beautiful stained glass especially the throne room,thanks for sharing.


----------



## abel101 (Jul 25, 2012)

always count on you guys to do an excellent report with brilliant pictures to match!

A stunning building aswel!


----------



## TeeJF (Jul 25, 2012)

Very kind of you guys to say! Thank you very much fellas.


----------



## bigtip (Jul 25, 2012)

*nice*

Great photos as always you do get about abit don't you always interesting your posts thanks.


----------



## UEP-Wales (Jul 25, 2012)

Stunning report both of you, looks like a great place with lots left behind to photograph!

Cheers for posting them up!


----------



## night crawler (Jul 25, 2012)

Love it great report like we always get from you and some wonderful photo's too


----------



## UE-OMJ (Jul 25, 2012)

I wish ours were like that.

Awesome, I'd have loved to have been there with you guys...


----------



## TeeJF (Jul 25, 2012)

Thanks guys, very kind of you all to be so positive. 




UE-OMJ said:


> Awesome, I'd have loved to have been there with you guys...



Next time?


----------



## daimo_45 (Jul 25, 2012)

Fav thread of the year so far!


----------



## a_little_feisty (Jul 25, 2012)

Wow . . . just . . . WOW!!!


----------



## cuboard (Jul 25, 2012)

Really impressive place love the morgue slab and that crazy wheelchair !


----------



## DamnedBuster (Jul 25, 2012)

I hope you can forgive me but this is truly inspiring, your photographs are astounding and the detailed information is a 'must read'.
May I ask why you are reluctant to 'name' the site?


----------



## Pen15 (Jul 25, 2012)

Top Notch Sir !!!

That is one special place for sure. Its sad to think that if it was in the UK it wouldnt look like quite like that. It says alot for our society.

Great report and great images too


----------



## _Nyx_ (Jul 25, 2012)

What a place ! Very very nice report indeed !


----------



## jjstenso (Jul 25, 2012)

Doesn't look like its changed much since last year, apart from they've removed a lot of boarding from the windows.

Kine means Cinema.


----------



## sonyes (Jul 25, 2012)

Jealous, much!!!!!! 

Stunning!! Definitely has everything, lots of personal belongings and props make fantastic pics!!! Great report.


----------



## TeeJF (Jul 26, 2012)

Thank you all for such lovely and positive comments! 



DamnedBuster said:


> I hope you can forgive me but this is truly inspiring, your photographs are astounding and the detailed information is a 'must read'.
> May I ask why you are reluctant to 'name' the site?



Thank you so very much for your kind words.

I'm reluctant to name the site (and sadly it means much of the detailed history I can't relate) is because lately certain undesirable elements have begun to make a nuisance of themselves in the urbex fraternity. Sites have been found stripped of anythuing of any worth within days of reports appearing in a certain forum and it's clear that members of that forum trawl this and other sites looking for access info. And even when a site may not have anything of worth for your average metal or artifact thief there's still other things happening which we need to guard against - the sticking up of those new fangled square barcode thingies for one thing and spray paint tagging and even random acts of vandalism.

Frankly it's sickening because I love sharing history on sites but I think that is going to become ever more a thing of the past.



Pen15 said:


> That is one special place for sure. Its sad to think that if it was in the UK it wouldnt look like quite like that. It says alot for our society.



Amen to that. It appalls me at times. Mind you, the amount of human faeces and used needles all over the place in one of those buildings shows that whilst it may not be random acts of vandalism that are the problem over there they still have problems of their own.




jjstenso said:


> Kine means Cinema.



We initially thouight that too but the literal translation from Dutch is "kinetic" so I can't see how that applies to a cinema. Neither could we see any evidence adjacent to that sign of there being a cinema even in that building.


----------



## krela (Jul 26, 2012)

TeeJF said:


> We initially thouight that too but the literal translation from Dutch is "kinetic" so I can't see how that applies to a cinema. Neither could we see any evidence adjacent to that sign of there being a cinema even in that building.



I believe it is Belgian for Physiotherapy.


----------



## TeeJF (Jul 26, 2012)

Kinetics, physical, physio... it's not a long shot... nice one Ben, I'd bet on that.


----------



## Silent Hill (Jul 26, 2012)

Stonking report as usual mate. Luv the morgue


----------



## DamnedBuster (Jul 26, 2012)

TeeJF said:


> Thank you all for such lovely and positive comments!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That's shocking! People would really head to Belguim after seeing your photographs just to destroy and pilfer? What a sad world we live in. I appreciate you taking the time to reply by the way, thank you.


----------



## jjstenso (Jul 26, 2012)

> I'm reluctant to name the site (and sadly it means much of the detailed history I can't relate) is because lately certain undesirable elements have begun to make a nuisance of themselves in the urbex fraternity. Sites have been found stripped of anythuing of any worth within days of reports appearing in a certain forum and it's clear that members of that forum trawl this and other sites looking for access info. And even when a site may not have anything of worth for your average metal or artifact thief there's still other things happening which we need to guard against - the sticking up of those new fangled square barcode thingies for one thing and spray paint tagging and even random acts of vandalism.



I noticed those daft QR code stickers elsewhere on our trip this summer, plus I remember last year, the Morgue at this hospital having a large web address of a certain HDR friendly forum daubed across one of the walls in 50cm high lettering.


----------



## WarlockUK (Jul 27, 2012)

Very nice!


----------



## wolfism (Jul 27, 2012)

Nice, although oddly it looks less secure than it did last year. Kine is definitely Physio – and the reason there are often soft toys in geriatric wards is that they help to evoke childhood hence draw people's memories out in conversation with the nurses or therapists. BTW, we peeled off a few of those QR stickers, a real eyesore..


----------



## lost (Jul 27, 2012)

jjstenso said:


> the Morgue at this hospital having a large web address of a certain HDR friendly forum daubed across one of the walls in 50cm high lettering.



I'm not sure* who scrubbed that off. 
Even non-permanent tagging like those wanky QR code stickers spoils places for me.

It's a nice place, a shame about the undesired attention it's seeing.


----------



## TeeJF (Aug 2, 2012)

It isn't even just about people travelling over there to do sh*t like that, there's Belgian and Dutcha dn French and German explorers of course. Did any of you see the photo that SK posted taken off a Europ4ean "urbex" site where some kn*bhead was chucking afire extinguisher through a window and other subscribers to the forum had "liked" the posting? There's dross in every country sadly and we need to maintain discretion to try our best to keep them out of lovely sites like this one.


----------



## urbex13 (Aug 2, 2012)

Looks like a cracking site mate, definitely need to get myself over that side of the pond soon.


----------



## Trickysteve (Aug 2, 2012)

Very nice pics dopamine antagonist is used in the treatment of Schizophrenia


----------



## Ninja Kitten (Aug 2, 2012)

crikey!!! have you got a new lens?lol..pics are fantastic good on you!! love the chair one and being a big kid myself also the silly one...looks like a grill place..but hate bloody needles yuk grrrr!


----------



## TeeJF (Aug 2, 2012)

Trickysteve said:


> Very nice pics dopamine antagonist is used in the treatment of Schizophrenia



...I can't comment on that but apparently Mottilum is used to prevent vomitting according to what I read as it suppresses the urge. I'm guessing it was used in this case with anorexia nervosa sufferers in view of the nature of that particular building.





Ninja Kitten said:


> crikey!!! have you got a new lens?



Why's that Bex?


----------



## LulaTaHula (Aug 4, 2012)

I loved this place when I went with Marlon and it looks as if you saw much more than we were able to at that time. Really excellent photos documenting a beautiful location. Thank you!


----------



## TeeJF (Aug 4, 2012)

Thanks Lula!


----------



## Saz123 (Aug 4, 2012)

AMAZING!!! I want to go there.


----------



## Judderman62 (Aug 4, 2012)

liking that lots


----------



## Sshhhh... (Aug 5, 2012)

Very nice and some top pics there aswell!!


----------



## TheDodoKiller (Aug 5, 2012)

Wow, Nice pics. Looks a great place.


----------



## Potter (Aug 5, 2012)

Superb. Great old typewriter/wordprocessor. Love that boots prank. 
Cute bear too.


----------



## TeeJF (Aug 5, 2012)

Thanks fellas!



Potter said:


> Superb. Great old typewriter/wordprocessor. Love that boots prank.
> Cute bear too.



The boots joke still gave us a fright even though we knew it was there and were expecting it! It's hard not to jump when you first set eyes upon them though paradoxically the fake gore diminishes their shock factor raher than enhancing it!


----------



## Potter (Aug 5, 2012)

And of course, I bet you did not know where abouts they were?


----------



## TeeJF (Aug 10, 2012)

Potter said:


> And of course, I bet you did not know where abouts they were?



No, we knew they were somewhere on the site because we'd seen a photo but not which building or room.


----------



## corn_flake88 (Aug 12, 2012)

Amazing post! Thanks!


----------



## peterc4 (Oct 17, 2012)

excellent stuff


----------



## Wakey Lad (Oct 17, 2012)

Very nice, cracking set there


----------



## TeeJF (Oct 18, 2012)

Thanks fellas, it is indeed a lovely explore... I almost said "Little explore"... it's actually enormous!


----------



## PROJ3CTM4YH3M (Oct 18, 2012)

Brilliant report this place looks really cool and really big, you've covered it well I enjoyed the wellies and fake blood shot behind the curtain I know it was staged by someone but its pretty creepy can you imagine stumbling across that on a night? lol


----------



## Headflux (Oct 22, 2012)

Very nice indeed mate.


----------

